# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  UEFA aba altından sopa gösterdi!..

## ozzylive

Avrupa futbolunun patronu, Türkiye’deki şike davasının peşini bırakmıyor. Genel Sekreter İnfantino, “Skandala bulaşan kulüpleri Avrupa’dan men etmeyi düşünmüyoruz ancak ülke federasyonları sıfır töleransı unutmamalı” dedi.
şampiyonlar Ligi kuraları sonrasında Türkiye’deki şike skandalının bir an önce halledilmesi gerektiğini belirten UEFA yetkilileri, TFF’ye yine üstü kapalı uyarılarda bulundu. UEFA Genel Sekreteri Gianni Infantino, ülke futbol federasyonlarını, şikeye karışanlara karşı gerekli adımları atmaları ve sıfır hoşgörü politikasını benimsemeleri konusunda uyardıklarını söyledi. Infantino, Reuters’e yaptığı açıklamada, Türkiye’deki şike skandalına bulaşan futbol kulüplerini, gelecekte düzenlenecek UEFA organizasyonlarından men etmek gibi bir planları olmadığını, ancak bütün kulüplere aynı şekilde uygulanan kuralların bulunduğunu belirtti.

*Hükümetler tedbir almalı*
şike bahsinde adı geçen karşılaşmaların, TFF’nin, gerekli önlemleri alması için yetki alanına giren karşılaşmalar gibi göründüğünü kaydeden Infantino, “TFF ile temastayız. İhtiyaç duyulması halinde gerekli adımları atmakta kesinlikle tereddüt etmeyiz” diye konuştu. İlgili taraflara sorunun üstesinden gelinmesi çağrısında bulunan Infantino, olaya cezai açıdan bakıldığında, bütün hükümetlerin çok sert tedbirler alması gerektiğini, çünkü suç örgütleriyle mücadele edildiğini ve bunun çok ciddi bir mesele olduğunu ifade etti.

*Aydınlar: 58. maddeyi değiştirmeyeceğiz!*
TFF Başkanı Mehmet Ali Aydınlar, Futbol Disiplin Talimatı’nın 58. maddesi ile ilgili spekülasyonlara son noktayı koydu. Aydınlar, şunları kaydetti: “Türkiye Kupası öncesinde yapılan sohbette; ’Futbol Disiplin Talimatı’nın 58. Maddesini ben de yanlış buluyorum. Ancak soruşturma sürdüğü sırada değiştirilmesi doğru değil. Bu maddede şike yapanla, şikeye teşebbüs eden; teşvik primi alan ile buna teşebbüs eden de aynı cezaya çarptırılıp küme düşüyor. Bunların ayrı kategorilendirilmesi gerekiyor’ ifadelerini kullandım. ‘Küme düşürülmesinin kalkmasını ben de istiyorum’ şeklinde bir ifadem olmamıştır.” Bu arada Aydınlar’ın, G.Antep ile sözleşme imzalayan İbrahim Akın için ise, “şikeden yargılanan bir futbolcuya lisans vermemiz imkansız” dediği öğrenildi.

----------

